# Emergency! 36 rabbits handed over at the Chicago Animal Welfare League!



## gentle giants (Jun 3, 2011)

As most of you know, I have done rabbit rescue for a few years now. I have worked with a couple of other rescues and taken in overflows when those shelters/rescues needed space. Here is the story of what is going on here, as short as I can make it:

A few weeks ago, I got a call from an animal investigative officer in Chicago. She told me of a situation in Chicago where a woman had something like 40 rabbits in an APARTMENT! This was at any rate the number she had admitted to, because she won't let anyone come in and see the situation. She asked me if I would be able to take any if they could get in and pick up the rabbits. I said I could take a couple, and she said she would call me back when she knew more.
Fast forward to three days ago, when the woman herself called me. She has asked me not to tell anyone her name, she is very paranoid that "they are gonna take all my rabbits and euthanize them". I will call her "Rose" for now. So Rose tells me that she has 35 rabbits she desprately needs to find a place for, because her landlord has gotten complaints, and she is getting evicted. She offered to rent a U-Haul and bring them to me in the next two days, and offered me $500 towards their care. Obviously, there is no way that I can take in 35 rabbits right now, and many I assume are pregnant now because no one is caged, they all run loose in her apartment. 
So I called back the officer that called me originally and told her what Rose was telling me. She said that Rose had taken 36 rabbits to the Animal Welfare League two weeks ago already! The League told her she could bring them 20, and she showed up with 36, all running loose in the back of a van. So this lady had something like 65 rabbits in her apartment. Obviously, some of the rabbits are not in great shape, they have been fighting badly and have scars and even torn or shredded ears.  


So we need HELP! I can take a couple, and I know a lovely couple with an air conditioned, temp controlled building they have set up as a rabbits santuary that may have room for a couple more, but that is a drop in the bucket! If anyone can take ANY rabbit/s please contact me and I can pass you on to the officer I am working with. Thanks!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2011)

I've posted a link to this thread on the side menu in the rescue area. I hope some of our members can assist in this rescue effort!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I appreciate it! I just got home from work, I am going to make a couple of phone calls and will update after that.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 3, 2011)

I am very far away but if I can help in any way other than spreading the word, let me know. I can't travel so I am not sure how I can help. 

Poor bunnies!!! Makes me so sad and even more sad being so far away.
ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 3, 2011)

ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you sent out feelers to HRS in Madison?


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 3, 2011)

No, I haven't, I don't have any connections with them. If you or someone else has a connection there, please feel free to call them and let them know the situation, if they don't already.

ETA: I got ahold of a couple that I have worked with before. They turned their large garage into a air-conditioned/heated bunny building, and they said they should have room for a couple. I have been told that these rabbits will be spayed/neutered before being sent to other rescues or foster homes, if that would make it easier for someone to take one.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 4, 2011)

I so wish we could take one or 6. But we are so far away and Fraggles hates rabbits


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2011)

How is it going?


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 6, 2011)

Slowly.  I have lost contact with the owner, I told her I had spoken with "the enemy" meaning the shelter she turned in the first 36 rabbits too. So then the owner (I called her Rose, didn't I?) wanted to know why I had changed my mind and wasn't going to take all 35. I said, I* never told you *that I would take all of them, this is a private rescue with all $$ coming out of my personal pocket and I can't afford to spay/neuter all of them even if she did give me a donation. And no way do I have space to house them all separately, especially since I am sure some of them are pregnant/nursing now. Unfortunately, she now says she will "pursue other options" as far as finding them homes. I have no idea what that means, but it worries me.
:banghead


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 6, 2011)

OH NO!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, and I just spoke with the AC lady I have been working with, she said that "Rose" gave the shelter an old address she no longer lives at. Where, BTW, she was also evicted from. She has until July 1 to get out of the place she is in now. Thankfully, the sheriff was able to track down her current address, but when he went there she wasn't home. So he will be going back, hopefully soon.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2011)

How frustrating!  I'm sure she is struggling with the fact that she has to give them up. I hope she sticks with it, though.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can they not get a warrant to seize the rabbits if their in bad conditions?


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, but the problem is that she has not allowed anyone into the apartment to SEE what conditions are like and health of the rabbits and such. We are all assuming that they are in filthy conditions because of the crowding, complaints that have been made about the smell and etc. but they have to get in and actually see it first.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 8, 2011)

idk about the lease rules there, but if the manager gives 24 hours notice he can enter the apartment and he would be able to call AC or someone with the complaint and being his property-she may not have say after that point (speculating). sometimes they can go in earlier if their property is in danger of being destroyed 

worth a try to try and contact the management of her building


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 9, 2011)

The landlord is aware of the situation, I don't know if he has inspected the inside or not but she is getting evicted. Last I heard, she has until July 1st to get out.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 22, 2011)

Update: We are setting up a small bunny train for this weekend to get six or eight bunnies from the Animal Welfare League to myself and another rescue. The lady from Chicago I have been working with is bringing them to Danville, where another lady is picking them up and will bring them to Paris where I will meet her and pick up the ones I am taking. Once I meet them I will post pics and another update. Wish us luck and good weather for driving!


----------



## Violet23 (Jun 26, 2011)

If I lived closer I would so take a few of em, good luck finding them all homes!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 26, 2011)

ray:


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, so the bunny train was today! I picked up my two rabbits, turned out to be two boys, and they are about as opposite from each other as they could possibly be! One is quite big, nine or ten pounds I would guess, is pitch black, and is cautiously interested in making my acquaintance, LOL. The other is white, pretty small, about four pounds, and wants only to be left alone he is so scared and stressed out. I will get pics and post them tomorrow, I have to get updates done on my website and the like.


----------

